# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente adjudica la implantación del plan de emergencia de la Presa del Molino (Álava)

## sergi1907

Se va a equipar su sala de emergencias con las herramientas informáticas que permitan la gestión de potenciales incidencias y se instalarán equipos de comunicación que garanticen los flujos de información entre la presa y las autoridades
Una vez implantados y puestos en marcha todos los sistemas, se podrá iniciar el periodo de llenado de la presa
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha adjudicado por 340.700 euros la implantación del plan de emergencia de la Presa del Molino, en la provincia de Álava.

 La empresa adjudicataria ha sido Adasa Sistemas, S. A. U., que contará con un plazo de ejecución de seis meses.

 Esta actuación permitirá equipar la sala de emergencias de la presa con las herramientas informáticas necesarias para gestionar las potenciales incidencias, así como instalar equipos de comunicación fiables y seguros que garanticen los flujos de información entre la presa y las autoridades implicadas (Protección Civil, Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Acuaes, etc).

 Además, se colocarán sistemas seguros de alimentación eléctrica, así como sistemas de alarma de amplio alcance, dirigidos a la población que está situada en lugares de potencial inundación.

 La Presadel Molino está clasificada como de tipo A, por lo que es preceptiva de aprobación e implantación del plan de emergencia antes de su primer llenado y puesta en explotación.

 El proyecto adjudicado forma parte de la actuación de desarrollo constructivo de la infraestructura hidráulica de la red en alta de la zona regable de Valle Alaveses (zona 4), cuyo objetivo es garantizar la reserva de agua de la zona y ejecutar las canalizaciones necesarias para el suministro de riego de alrededor de 1.900 hectáreas de terreno agrícola en el municipio de Villanueva de Valdegovía (Álava).

 Para la consecución de este fin, se ha llevado a cabo la construcción de la Presa del Molino (1 Hm³) y se han acometido las obras de cuatro balsas de regulación con un volumen conjunto de 430.000 m³ y una red de distribución primaria de 40 kilómetros de longitud de tuberías. Estas infraestructuras se encuentran finalizadas.

 Todas las actuaciones se han ejecutado al amparo del Convenio suscrito entre el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de Acuaes, y la Diputación Foral de Álava, que cuenta con una inversión de más de 26,6 millones de euros.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-344619-16

----------

Jonasino (25-sep-2014)

----------

